# Tutorial, manual de Eagle



## Serch (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola a todos. Soy un novato y nuevo de este foro. Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar algun manual del eagle? Que sea sencillo, lo quiero para poner esquemas simples y que me haga el pcb.

Gracias


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Ago 5, 2006)

En la dirección www.cadsoftusa.com abre download, escoje documents ahi hay dos tutoriales en español, uno para la version 3.55 y otra para la version 4.xx. esta última es completa


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2009)

hola chicos...
¿alguien puede decirme como tengo que configurar el eagle para hacer que el pcb salga de una sola fase? por favor alguien deme una manito, hace tres dias que estoy buscando la vuelta.  gracias


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 10, 2009)

Hola

Quieres decir una cara?

Al darle autorutado (autorouter) seleccionas 1 Top (arriba) N/A ; y 16 Bottom (abajo) cualquier opción, excepto N/A.

No se si entendi la pregunta.


----------



## Dario (Ago 10, 2009)

muchas gracias W3B0NC1T0! me funciono 10 puntos gracias por tu ayuda amigo...


----------



## amm (Ago 15, 2009)

hola yo utilice este manual y es practico para hacer un diseño rapido

http://www.tecnoparquecolombia.org/guias/EAGLE.pdf

 o busca con esta palabra tutorial-spa.pdf


----------



## Ivan sat (Nov 2, 2011)

Buenas a todos,

soy un humilde estudiante al que le han mandado realizas una BOARD con el programa de Eagle, y tenia una duda sobre el modo BOARD de este programa.
Aver, yo coloco todos los elementos dentro del marco blanco, eso bien, pero quiero saber si cuando la placa este terminada la fresadora que me la pasa a placa REAL es exactamente una copia de la placa acabada en el modo BOARD de Eagle.

Lo digo porque tengo que colocar un RADAR en la placa, el cual tiene un conector SMA en un lado, y debo colocar el radar de manera que el conector SMA quede mirando para fuera de la placa, es decir evitar que ningun componente este enfrentado al conector, por eso despues de tanto rollo os concluyo:

El dibujo de conexiones del modo BOARD es exactamente como va a quedar mi placa???
Por ejemplo una R donde la primera banda sea de color ROJO, al colocar esa resistencia en la placa en el modo BOARD luego cuando tenga la placa REAL dicha banda ROJA esta a la derecha o a la izquierda con respecto a la placa del modo BOARD.
Lo digo porque estoy confuso, porque cuando agrego texto en la placa me sale invertido.


----------



## AugustoConrado (Feb 19, 2012)

Hola a todos. Les cuento mi inconveniente.
Estoy dibujando un cargador de pilas, copiado de unos fasciculos que compre, y en la entrada y salida de corriente me aparece el termino "TP1". 
¿Como lo busco en la libreria? 
Gracias!


----------

